# I can only post in the new member forum.



## PersephoneTheia (Sep 7, 2018)

I would've asked this in the technical difficulties forum, but... lol i can only post here. Please help


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Can you post in other forums now?


----------

